# help with the lathe problem



## daisysandr (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi everyone
I’m puzzled with the current problems with my lathe. In short. I replaced the burnt old motor, because it was expensive to repair it. I bought the motor through the Craigslist. The problem is that the motor needs 3phase. How to operate it on my single phase? Maybe special adapters or phase converter. Please explain if you know.. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## almanor (Jun 15, 2013)

You can Googol phase converters, but they must be sized to the motors load and are quite expensive. I needed one for a car hoist and found it easier to replace the motors with single phase ones than convert to 3 phase for the 2 3 hp motors.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

I'll second that almanor, it's cheaper to just replace it with a single phase than buy a converter. Can you get your money back from the seller? Did he state it was a 3 phase in his ad?


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Ditto the above answers.

There is, however, another solution.

Just have 3 phase power run into your shop! Only issue may be the cost!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Guess I don't get what this has to do with S&W.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

I am racking my brain to understand why someone with a problem with a motor would sign into a handgun forum.....


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Maybe S&W made the lathe.
They once did make machine tools.


----------



## daisysandr (Dec 18, 2015)

I am a gunsmith, so I use the lathe for shaping some parts. I found my motor in Google. These are its characteristics https://www.mrosupply.com/motors/ac-motors/general-purpose-motors/26523_vm3546_baldor/ Do I need special type of VFD for my motor or can I take any?


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

daisysandr said:


> I am a gunsmith, so I use the lathe for shaping some parts. I found my motor in Google. These are its characteristics https://www.mrosupply.com/motors/ac-motors/general-purpose-motors/26523_vm3546_baldor/ Do I need special type of VFD for my motor or can I take any?


FYI: this motor is rated for:
Voltage 208-230/460


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

You could see if the motor itself can be wired to use single phase.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Send it back; get a single phase motor, unless you want to go to the cost of having your shop re-wired. 3ph would run cheaper, but you would have to run that lathe 24 hrs/day for a long, long time to recover the costs.

Your link also had single phase 1hp motors with the same frame specs.

https://www.mrosupply.com/motors/ac...tes:frame=56C&sort_by=-popularity&per_page=12


----------

